# Lucy Celebrating 11th Birthday!



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lucy celebrating with friends!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday you beautiful girl! Looks like you're being appropriately spoiled.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lucy!!! arty::banana:arty: Enjoy your day!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lucy. I love pics of dogs (and kids and cats) with hats! Always makes me smile.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lucy! I hope you are sufficiently spoiled today.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lucy!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lucy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lucy Girl. You are beautiful and have earned your spoiling...look at all those letters!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lucy. Here's to many more.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy 11th Birthday, Lucy from Lucy Snowflake and Dorothy Gale!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Lucy and try to smile! You won't have to pose for long!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos! Happy birthday sweet girl!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 11th birthday Lucy...........Reno thinks you're looking pretty good!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lucy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lucy. It looks like your family spoiled you rotten on your special day as it should be. You look very pretty in your hat surrounded by your family.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!arty2:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"happy birthday lucy" i love your bd hat!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lucy! Hope you were spoiled on your special day. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 11th birthday Lucy. It looks like it was big party today. I wish you to break record of the oldest golden ever.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

A big happy birthday to you, Lucy!! :smooch: You look absolutely gorgeous in your birthday hat!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 11th birthday Lucy!!! I hope you have many, many more!!!


----------

